# 07 Chorus FD and BB for 585



## GH-Mike (Jan 20, 2007)

Need a little tech help.

An ealier post on the site has the FD clamp at 31.8 (http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=83987) and the 07 Campy Chorus clamp options are listed as 32.0 - 35.0. is the 32.0 the correct size for the earlier mentioned 31.8? 

Aslo, Look calls for the BB to be "BSA" is this English standard?


Thanks,
Mike


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Correct in both,

Some FD's are listed as 31.8mm or 32mm, actually noth the same, And yes BSA is for the British standard thread, For the UT cups you need a BSA cupset.


----------



## GH-Mike (Jan 20, 2007)

*Thanks and clarification*

Thanks Wuggabugga!

I think it must be Monday as I'm a little unclear on your response and could use some clarification. 

As you noted 31.8 is not the same as 32.0 - that clear. But will the 32.0 work for the 585s required (31.8). 

Thanks again I appreciate the help.


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Yes it is monday! Sorry about he confusing statement about 32 and 31.8mm clamp sizes. They are one and the same. I have a 06 565, same as the 585 except with HM carbon and I run a 31.8 clamp.


----------



## GH-Mike (Jan 20, 2007)

Here's to Friday!

Thanks!!


----------

